# Need to start over.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

For several years I had thought that I had bass figured out. In our bass club I was always in the top three. I won AOY two years in a row. I fish a lot of tournaments at many lakes. This year, I can’t find or catch bass. I mean, I suck. Has anyone else ever have a year like this, and how do I break the spell.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Chopper, I feel your confusion. This has to be the worse year yet for me to. My #1 inland lake is salt fork res. I just got back yesterday from spending 2 full days there, fishing for Lm. 1st day caught 6, but they were all 7-10 in long. And it took all day. I came off the lake, studied the map, watched a video of the G man talking about PMA. Personal mental attitude. Great video, was pumped up for Thursday, and I caught nothing. Left about noon very confused. Last week was at East harbor 3 days caught 25-35 lm a day, but all were small. 12-13 in. Was beginning to think it was just me, SORRY but I did get a little confort in reading your post. Don't give up it'll get better.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

I dont fish tournaments or anything just like to fish alot in my free time. I will say this year hasnt been a banner year so far for bass for me, not like in past years. I do find that the rivers i fish have been dirty and visibility has been low so i think that plays a factor. You could always try some new places to fish, i also find that a nice finesse approach helps too. Bass cant resist a ned rig or weightless senko so i turn to those baits alot. Tournament fishing i know can be different since im not after big ones and theres nothing on the line. Just stay positive and keep your chin up and things will turn around! Goodluck!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. It is a head game for me. I have slowed down and went finesse. It has helped a little. I am working hard at staying positive.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

In my opinion more often then not we try and over correct when things don't go our way. Sometimes i think its better to slow down and reflect on what has worked in years past. Instead of trying new techniques, line types, rods or even reels. Just sit down for a few minutes look back through some tackle and grab that 1 or maybe 2 lures you have the most confidence in and just have some fun.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This has been a tough year for me too. Keep casting and eventually they’ll bite.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

DL07 said:


> In my opinion more often then not we try and over correct when things don't go our way. Sometimes i think its better to slow down and reflect on what has worked in years past. Instead of trying new techniques, line types, rods or even reels. Just sit down for a few minutes look back through some tackle and grab that 1 or maybe 2 lures you have the most confidence in and just have some fun.


This is 100% accurate! When I over think it I do horrible. Gotta have confidence in the bait for sure. I dont know how many chances I blew at hooking steelhead when I started out and was trying the methods everyone says you have to. Was having no luck so I tossed all out that out of the window and went as basic as could be, started catching a ton of fish. 

As far as bass goes all I ever really throw in lakes is a Texas rig or jerkbait. Have had a decent year at a number of lakes. I only fish shallow though. If your fishing structure out in the lake, I cant be of any help there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

This year and last year have been rough for me. To say the least. It happens to everyone. When I start getting burned out from tough trips I make a trip to a spot I know I will catch numbers not necessarily size. That typically will get me back in my groove


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Late May and June were good for me in terms of largemouth.
Since then, I haven't caught anything over two pounds and am only catching 1-3 fish per 3-4 hour fishing "session".
But if you don't put a line in the water, you probably won't catch anything.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

But if you don't put a line in the water said:


> You definitely won't catch anything. I can assure you, ........A cold maybe--Tim


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Catching alot of monster bass this year I have had nights with 15 fish over 20 inches. I have switched all the way up this year bigger baits in less pressured spots and alot of night fishing. Bass feed the most at night.





















also different baits alot of different rigs I have come up with. Keep mixing it up I catch alot I mean alot of bass saugeye fishing at night. You just need to figure out some different techniques that work for you good luck and FISH On !!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Oh I’ll never give up. Just a little frustrated.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Chopper I am a artificial guy all the way but a live bait trick that catches bogs bass is creek chub in shallow water at night it would surprise ya and you will pick up all kinds of them plus eyes, cats, and muskie try it nothing to lose only fish to gain. hope it was helpful Goodluck and as always FISH On!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

When the going gets rough and the bite slows, try a Shaky Head (Buckeye Spot Remover) and a Zoom Magnum Shaky Head worm in black. Or fish stump fields and points with a Carolina Rigged Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw in green pumpkin..A tournament was won on Jordan Lake last week using these baits. The winning team had 32 pounds for their five fish..


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

NCbassattack said:


> When the going gets rough and the bite slows, try a Shaky Head (Buckeye Spot Remover) and a Zoom Magnum Shaky Head worm in black. Or fish stump fields and points with a Carolina Rigged Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw in green pumpkin..A tournament was won on Jordan Lake last week using these baits. The winning team had 32 pounds for their five fish..


Which size spot remover do you find works best?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

1/4 ounce or 3/8. Either seems to do the trick.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

A buddy & I we're up to East Harbor last week. We rigged a 3in BPS sinko onto a spot remover 1/4oz and caught alot of good quality lm about 25 yds off the rocks. Wished I would have had 1/2 oz but we did quite well. Nothing on crankbaits, top water, but they sure did like that short sinko Tex. rigged.


----------

